# Comfort



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone else have that one dish that just makes all your worries go away for that moment and just "hits the spot"? I am eating that dish right now that does it for me. For me there is nothing better than a hot bowl of beer beef stew,mmmm!


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Corn chowder with bacon and shrimp and biscuits that would have to be it Guess what I am going to be making soon.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

happy hermits said:


> Corn chowder with bacon and shrimp and biscuits that would have to be it Guess what I am going to be making soon.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Peanut butter/chocolate ice cream


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> Peanut butter/chocolate ice cream


Now you're talking


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

taco soup


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MELQ said:


> taco soup


I don't think I've ever had that


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Slow cooked fall off the bone critter, with root crops, Parsnips, turnips, carrots and some onion.
Steam some long grain rice and serve the fall off the bone critter and veggies over it.



 Al


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't think I've ever had that


TACO SOUP
1lb cooked hamburger
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 pkg hidden valley ranch dry mix
1 sm can green chilies
1 sm can black olives
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can corn
1 can kidney beans
1 can pinto beans
1 can black eyed peas
1 can lima beans
1 tsp salt
2 cups water

mix all ingredients in a large pot until hot. serve with tortilla chips,sour cream and cheddar cheese


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Taco Soup sounds like it is very good. I will have to try it.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have to say that the ultimate "comfort food" for me would be sausage and biscuits with sausage cream gravy. I can make a delicious keto version of the gravy, and even a biscuit facsimile which is acceptable, but can't really compare to those big, fluffy buttermilk biscuits hot out of the oven and slathered in butter. <sigh>


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I have to say that the ultimate "comfort food" for me would be sausage and biscuits with sausage cream gravy. I can make a delicious keto version of the gravy, and even a biscuit facsimile which is acceptable, but can't really compare to those big, fluffy buttermilk biscuits hot out of the oven and slathered in butter. <sigh>



I want some right now !


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Chicken and dumplings is my favorite comfort food


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> I want some right now !


Every now and then I will make them when I am at SO's house. We'll eat one biscuit each and then I leave the rest for him to eat up while I'm not there. I am a diabetic, so those starchy carbs are very bad for me. Sometimes it is worth it, though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a Diabetic my self any thing but in moderation.

Your bisket and gravey sounds just yummy for my tummy. I also like the gravey over white rice.

 Al


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine is tamales, family always gets together to make them. They always bring good memories.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Pot roast, cooked with red wine and beef broth and onions, garlic, celery and plenty of carrots. Then make mashed potatoes and make dark rich gravy with that cooking liquid. One of my favorite dinners.

But several meals qualify as "comfort food". Pork chops with hominy, the way my mom made it. Chicken and noodles, the way dear departed MIL made it. A pot of navy beans cooked with a meaty ham bone and some good buttermilk corn bread on the side, made in preheated cast iron skillet so it gets a serious crust. A ribeye steak grilled over real coals to perfect medium rare. Fried chicken. Fluffy pancakes with home made fruit compote topping.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ahhh, there are so many it's hard to pick just one! Biscuits n gravy, pinto beans made with chopped onion and smoked jowl over cornbread, fried taters smothered in creamed corn, a nice pot of chili on a cold rainy day, chicken n dumplings, pot pie, (pick yer flavor), new taters n peas in cream sauce..... Ok, now I'm hungry! LOL


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

For those of you who mentioned pot roast, have you ever tried sous vide cooking? It can make a cheap chuck roast into a very tender, juicy piece of meat.

Just got one a month or so ago and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Bellyman said:


> For those of you who mentioned pot roast, have you ever tried sous vide cooking? It can make a cheap chuck roast into a very tender, juicy piece of meat.
> 
> Just got one a month or so ago and am really enjoying it.


I have been intrigued by the method, but they are so expensive I haven't persuaded myself to get one yet. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I am just extremely fond of those no-bake cookies, aka "Preacher Cookies" And when I make them, I like to eat as many as I can, too!!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I have been intrigued by the method, but they are so expensive I haven't persuaded myself to get one yet. Thanks for the comment.


There is quite a range in prices. I got a cheaper one at Walmart for around $70, I think. I had to fix something on it right out of the box but it was simple to fix and it's been working just fine since. I figured I'd try it out with a less expensive one to see if I'd like it. I do. And it does everything I need it to.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Squirrel noodle soup


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What I'm fixin' right now - Chicken, sausage and shrimp gumbo with Ro-Tel tomatoes (for the chiles kick) and a whole lot of okra.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We make a dish with shrimp and mozzarella cheese. Just large shrimp with cheese and some seasonings sprinkled over it and baked until the cheese just starts to brown.

Another favorite is ham and navy beans. Better with good cornbread but I can't make good cornbread.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

God, I love cornbread. The secret to the kind we have here is some cornmeal, and some self rising flour. Rises til it cracks.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh I love corn bread to.We make Johnny Cake bake it in cast iron frying pan. We use homemade lard and whey. Now I am going to have to make some. Butter and pineapple jam might be involved.


----------

